# A few simple ones...



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are a few I've almost got finished. Just your simple everyday walking sticks. Some cherry, alder, vine maple, and chestnut. Thanks for looking.

Sean


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Simple is good! They look nice!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking work. I really like your thumb sticks!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking sticks!! That's how I like to make mine plain and simple.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent work all round, especially the thumbsticks


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Do you know the specie of the 1st stick to the far left of the 2nd picture - very crooked?

??

thanx

-neb

ps - nice work


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

No idea about the species. A thumb stick is simply
a walking pole with a V shaped top. The idea is that the
thumb is placed in the V which is said to be most comfortable
position for the hand while walking.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments I quite like passing time especially heading out in the woods looking for sticks that catch my eye.

Norson, that is a piece of cherry that is on the far left of that picture.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I particularly like the stick with the little dashes in the bark. At first, I thought they actually were a natural mark. Quite eye catching.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

gdenby said:


> I particularly like the stick with the little dashes in the bark. At first, I thought they actually were a natural mark. Quite eye catching.


Thanks, 
Handy little palm tool by flexcut makes those little gouges.


----------



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sean, nice assortment of your work!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice group of sticks, wouldn't like to try straightening some of those !


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys. those really crooked ones might make decent props at Halloween or a school play perhaps.


----------

